
Millions of Chinese expats using VPNs to get back inside China's Great Firewall - microwavecamera
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-29/chinese-overseas-using-vpns-to-get-inside-great-firewall-china/11255612
======
Leary
Sounds like they want to get around region locks on their favorite content
sites rather than a wish to remain censored.

~~~
ilaksh
Yeah I think they are conflating two things in the article.

The best place to get Chinese music or music videos is probably Chinese
websites or apps.

Whether anyone really prefers a more censored news feed or something -- that
is totally possible if it's what someone grew up with, but it is also
completely different from wanting to access your old playlist.

------
rahimnathwani
People have been doing this for years, e.g. here is one popular project:
[https://github.com/uku/Unblock-Youku](https://github.com/uku/Unblock-Youku)

Chinese video sites carry Chinese-language (and English) content for which
they hold only domestic licences.

------
farahday
clickbait article, really useless content. chinese people overseas can’t
access their favourite apps and music. they use a vpn to regain that access.
is this even worth an article, yet alone a topic on HN?

~~~
microwavecamera
OP here. Yes, the article itself it somewhat vague but I found the
implications relevant and thought others would also. We tend to view and focus
on the use of cryptographic privacy tech like VPN's as a way to escape or
bypass a more restrictive environment to a less restrictive one but the
inverse is just as societally significant and necessary.

